# Wasserspitzmaus?



## Hose (7. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

sagt mal. Wenn ich am Teich stehe, unterwasser ein maulwurfgroßes Säugeteil mit Fell und spitzen Schwanz tauchen sehe, es nach einer halben Minute unter Wasser im Uferbereich verschindet, ist das dann eine Wasserspitzmaus, oder gibt es weitere Alternativen.
War schon sehr erschreckt ein Alien in meinem 10000 l naturbelassenen Teich zu sehen. Wollte schon Rettungsmaßnahmen ergreifen.

lg
Hose


----------



## Zacky (7. Apr. 2018)

Wikipedia sagt dazu folgendes Wasserspitzmaus


----------



## Hose (7. Apr. 2018)

Ja, das hatte ich auch gefunden.
Aber gibt es Alternativen?
Wundert mich schon, sowas eher seltenes in unserem "Standard-Garten" zu finden.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Apr. 2018)

Hose schrieb:


> Aber gibt es Alternativen?


Bisamratte, Biber, Nurtia, Otter, oder ggf auch eine normale Wanderratte



Hose schrieb:


> maulwurfgroßes Säugeteil mit Fell


Ich weiß zwar nicht wie groß bei euch die Maulwürfe werden....tippe aber bei der Größenangabe auch auf die Spitzmaus.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe schon mal einen Maulwurf über einen 5m breiten Bach schwimmen sehen, ob er auch tauchen kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## hessi (8. Apr. 2018)

Wir hatten auch eine Wasserspitzmaus im Teich,wenn man sich ruhig neben den Teich setzt kann man der Maus schön zusehen.Sie frisst hin und wieder auch mal ein __ Moderlieschen.




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Gok7l6C1LEE_


----------



## Hose (8. Apr. 2018)

Ja, genauso sah es aus. Ist ja der Hammer. Ich freue mich über den seltenen Gast.
Muss ich mir Sorgen wegen meines badenden Labradors machen?
Bei Wiki steht, sie gehören zu den giftigen Säugetieren.


----------



## hessi (8. Apr. 2018)

katzen fressen ja auch keine Spitzmäuse ,töten sie zwar aber lassen Sie dann liegen.Vielleicht haben Hunde auch den Instinkt.


----------



## Hose (8. Apr. 2018)

Ne, ich meine andersrum. Unser Labbi tut keinem Tier was zuleibe.
Aber der Biss der Wasserspitzmaus ist laut Wiki giftig.
Denke nicht, dass der Hund ins Beuteschema passt. Aber durch Unfall oder Schrecken von der Maus gebissen werden könnte.
Mache mir aber nicht wirklich Sorgen.


----------

